# lubricants



## Bob Allen (Dec 14, 2018)

Since I am just starting out. What items do I need such as lubricants, track cleaners etc..


----------



## mesenteria (Oct 29, 2015)

There are many ways to skin a cat, and this hobby is just like that. Whatever stirs your pot is likely to be what you'll use, defend, swear-by, and purchase with confidence.

I only use white grease on gears, and I lubricate all my steam locomotives' outer gear and axle bearings with Dexron III Mercon auto transmission fluid. It's paints and plastics safe, and is a superior lubricant. Cut the top half off the eye of a sewing needle to leave two tiny tines. Stick the pointed end deep into a small length of wooden dowel. There's your ATF applicator. Dip, touch, dip, touch. Don't lose it! I stick mine into a Styrofoam cradle that holds inverted rolling stock.

For cleaning track, probably the most effective, and dangerous, would be acetone. Paint shops use it to clean automobile metals prior to priming. If you'd like something less dangerous, use drug store strength isopropyl alcohol. I also use 600 grit sandpaper to get off tougher stuff with two or three light swipes. After the alcohol, run a 1.5" steel washer, a clean one, over the rails. Rounded edge down please. Scrub back and forth. That's the best way to restore track electrical contact with pickup wheels.

Probably, although I haven't tried yet, an ink eraser would do a great job. Leaves stuff you'd have to vacuum, though.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

The great thing about the Forum is that all of our
members have good suggestions.

Some of use plastic friendly lubricants from Labelle. They're
made for model use. There is a 'grease' for the
gearing and an 'oil' for motor bearings.

Many of us use alcohol to clean the track and train
wheels.

The easy way to clean loco wheels is to place a paper
towel on the track. Put a few drops of alcohol on it and
run the front wheels of the loco onto the wet spot. Hold
the loco by hand as you run up the speed control spinning
the loco wheels in the alcohol. Repeat with rear wheels.

A track cleaning car with a pad that is soaked with
alcohol makes track cleaning a snap. And you get to
run that train while doing it.

Don

Don


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

The other great thing about the hobby is that you don't have to lay out thousands of dollars for a work bench and tools. Buy what you need, when you need it. When purchasing tools, my advice is don't go cheap. Good tools are an investment; buy the best you can afford.

For lubricants, I use either LaBelle or Hob-E--Lube. The latter is made by Woodland Scenics and is widely available at hobby shops.

For track and wheel cleaning, I use a rag and denatured alcohol, available at any hardware store. For more abrasive cleaning, I use a Bright Boy, then burnish the rails with a steel washer as suggested above.


----------



## spikedrivingblues (Dec 11, 2018)

I use Labelle oil for locos and rolling stock and clean my track and wheels with 91% isopropyl alcohol on a white t shirt rag.

I used to use more expensive track cleaner from the hobby shop but I get good results with the alcohol...it's very inexpensive!

I have learned a lot over the last couple of years but always like to let readers know I am still very much a beginner. Perhaps some of the info I provide will only serve as an opportunity for a more experienced member to point out to you what NOT to do


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Starting out*



Bob Allen said:


> Since I am just starting out. What items do I need such as lubricants, track cleaners etc..


 Bob;

I agree with the prior advice to buy only what you need, when you need it. It's too easy in this hobby, or any hobby I guess, to spend a lot on something that you will use only a little. Also there are often simpler cheaper items that will do the job as well as their "official model railroad product' much more expensive cousins. Some of the files below cover this subject. The others are just nice-to know information.

Traction Fan:smilie_daumenpos:
View attachment WHERE DO I START 3.pdf


View attachment MODEL RAILROADING ON A BUDGET.pdf


View attachment Choosing a Scale.pdf


View attachment 1 How to build a better first layout.pdf


View attachment 2 How to build a better first layout.pdf


View attachment 3 & 4 How to build a better first layout.pdf


View attachment 5 How to build a better first layout.pdf


View attachment 6 How to build a better first layout.pdf


View attachment All AboutTurnouts.pdf


----------

